# assonance, alliteration, consonance



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Τρεις όρους έχουν οι Αγγλοσάξονες για τις παρηχήσεις. Ειδικότερα:

*alliteration *= a poetic or literary effect achieved by using several words that begin with the same or similar consonants, as in “Whither wilt thou wander, wayfarer?” [Encarta]
Και από τον _Οιδίποδα τύραννο_ του Σοφοκλή:
τυφλὸς τά τ' ὦτα τόν τε νοῦν τά τ' ὄμματ' εἶ.

*assonance* = the similarity of two or more vowel sounds or the repetition of two or more consonant sounds, especially in words that are close together in a poem. [Encarta]
repetition of vowel sounds to create internal rhyming within phrases or sentences [Wikipedia]
As in: on a proud round cloud in a white high night (e.e. cummings)

*Consonance* is the repetition of a sequence of two or more consonants, but with a change in the intervening vowel: live-love, lean-alone, pitter-patter. W. H. Auden's poem of the 1930s, “’O where are you going?’ said reader to rider,” makes prominent use of this device; the last stanza reads:
“Out of this house”—said rider to reader,
“Yours never will”—said farer to fearer,
“They're looking for you” said hearer to honor,
As he left them there, as he left them there.​_[A Glossary of Literary Terms_, M.H. Abrams]

Στα ελληνικά δεν τα έχουμε αποσαφηνίσει τόσο τα πράγματα. Έχουμε τον γενικό όρο *παρήχηση* για την επανάληψη όμοιων ή ομόηχων φθόγγων, συλλαβών ή λέξεων, συνήθως για την επανάληψη του ίδιου συμφωνικού ήχου, μέσα στον ίδιο στίχο ή στην ίδια φράση. Έχω δει να προτείνονται και άλλοι όροι: _ομοιοφωνία, παρονομασία, προσγραμματισμός_ και _συνήχηση_. Κάποιοι επιχειρούν την αντιστοίχιση της _συνήχησης _(του δεύτερου πιο συνηθισμένου όρου μετά την _παρήχηση_) με το _assonance_ ή το _consonance_, αλλά δεν έχει επικρατήσει κάτι. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε την _παρήχηση_, λέμε π.χ. _παρήχηση του «τ»_ ή _παρήχηση του «ου»_, οπότε μια πιο σίγουρη απόδοση των παραπάνω, αν επιβάλλεται να γίνει διάκριση, θα ήταν *παρήχηση συμφώνων / συμφωνικών ήχων (alliteration)* και *παρήχηση φωνηέντων / φωνηεντικών ήχων (assonance)*.

Για το *consonance* είναι καλή η αντιστοίχιση με τη *συνήχηση* (con~ συν~), αλλά θα είναι πάντα απαραίτητη και η εξήγηση.

Άλλες προτάσεις;


----------



## shiba (Jun 15, 2010)

*consonant verse*

Καλησπέρα!

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τι είναι ακριβώς το "consonant verse" στην ποίηση;

Θερμά σας ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2010)

Ντισκλέιμερ:
Εγώ δεν είμαι ποιητής 
μα μαντιναδολόγος,
μικρός μικρός και ταπεινός
σαν δαίμων λεξιλόγος.

Αυτό το είδες, μήπως σου λύνει την απορία;

*Consonance* is a stylistic device, most commonly used in poetry and songs, characterized by the *repetition of the same consonant two or more times in short succession*, as in "*p*i*tt*er *p*a*tt*er" or in "all *m*a*mm*als na*m*ed Sa*m* are cla*mm*y".
Consonance should not be confused with assonance, which is the repetition of vowel sounds. Alliteration is a special case of consonance where the repeated consonant sound is at the beginning of each word, as in "*f*ew *f*locked to the *f*ight". Alliteration is usually distinguished from other types of consonance in poetic analysis, and is claimed to have different uses and effect.
Another special case of consonance is sibilance, the use of several sibilant sounds such as /s/ and /sh/. An example is the verse from Edgar Allan Poe's _The Raven_: "*And the silken sad uncertain rustling of each purple curtain*." (This example also contains assonance around the "ur" sound.) Another example of consonance is the word "*s*ibilan*c*e" itself.


----------



## shiba (Jun 15, 2010)

Σ' ευχαριστώ.

Περίπου καταλαβαίνω τι είναι, διαβάζοντας και την εξήγηση που μου παρέθεσες... Εν τούτοις, δεν είμαι σίγουρη για την απόδοση της φράσης στα ελληνικά..."Συνηχητικός στίχος";


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2010)

Εμείς κάνουμε διάκριση μεταξύ _assonance_ και _consonance_; _Παρήχηση_ και βλ. ορισμούς εδώ: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_to_greek/poetry_literature/3080566-assonance.html.


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2010)

ΛΝΕΓ:

*παρήχηση* (η) [μτγν.] {-ης κ. -ήσεως | -ήσεις -ήσεων} 1. ΓΛΩΣΣ. η επανάληψη τού ίδιου φθόγγου σε συνεχόμενες συλλαβές ή λέξεις είτε στον γραπτό είτε στον προφορικό λόγο 2. το σχήμα λόγου που δημιουργείται, όταν επαναλαμβάνονται λέξεις ομόηχες ή η ίδια συλλαβή ο ίδιος φθόγγος με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ακουστικών εντυπώσεων (λ.χ. _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]τραγούδι τραγουδήστε μου, χιλιοτραγουδισμένο). _— παρηχώ ρ. [μτγν.]


*συνήχηση* (η) [μτγν.] {-ης κ. -ήσεως | -ήσεις -ήσεων} *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]1. **[/FONT]*ΓΛΩΣΣ. η παρήχηση (βλ.λ.) 2. ΦΙΛΟΛ. η όχι απόλυτη ομοιοκαταληξία *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]3. [/FONT][/FONT]*ΜΟΥΣ. το σύγχρονο άκουσμα δύο ή περισσοτέρων φθόγγων από ανθρώπινη φωνές ή όργανα. —συνηχητικός -ή -ό συνηχώ ρ. [αρχ.]

Ξαναλέω ότι δεν είμαι αρμόδιος, όμως.  :)​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​[/FONT]​​


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2010)

Δεν έχω σιγουριά για την ορολογία, αλλά σίγουρα θυμάμαι διάκριση ανάμεσα σε _συμφωνηεντική_ και _φωνηεντική_ παρήχηση, που θα αντιστοιχούσαν σε consonace και assonance. Δηλαδή η απόδοση που ζητάς _ίσως_ είναι "στίχος με συμφωνηεντική παρήχηση".


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Σας μετέφερα σε παλιότερο νήμα. Θα πρότεινα *στίχος με παρήχηση συμφώνων* ή *συμφωνική παρήχηση*. (Ο Θέμης θα καταλάβει αμέσως γιατί υπάρχει _φωνηεντική_ και _συμφωνική_.)


----------



## Themis (Jun 15, 2010)

Το κατάλαβε, αλλά είπαμε: γράφει πριν σκεφτεί.  Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει καθιερωθεί κάποιος τρόπος για να διευκρινίσουμε πότε μιλάμε ειδικά για την, ας πούμε, συνηχητική ή παρηχητική ομοιοκαταληξία και όχι για το εσωτερικό του στίχου.


----------



## shiba (Jun 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σας μετέφερα σε παλιότερο νήμα. Θα πρότεινα *στίχος με παρήχηση συμφώνων* ή *συμφωνική παρήχηση*. (Ο Θέμης θα καταλάβει αμέσως γιατί υπάρχει _φωνηεντική_ και _συμφωνική_.)



Νομίζω πως όντως το "στίχος με συμφωνική παρήχηση" είναι το ορθότερο...Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες και πολύ χρήσιμες οι επεξηγήσεις πραγματικά .

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ :)


----------

